# Gamerdisplay gesucht.



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

Suche einen guten gamer TFT ich shcau aber auch viel DVD mit dem pc also is jetz die frage... lohnt sich Widescreen bei 19"? oder doch größer? oder Reicht ein normaler 19" tft?


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Vielleicht wäre auch ein 22"er eine gute Wahl für dich, die gibts ebenfalls sehr günstig.

Wenn du aber bei 19" bleiben willst, dann nimm einen Samsung SyncMaster 940BF.


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

Ja shclag mir mal nen guten 22" vor^^ er solte eig schwarz sein... wenn net halt doch 22" LG Flatron in silber mit 2 MS und DVI-D


----------



## Imens0 (9. September 2007)

Ich habe mir den LG Electronics Flatron L226WTQ gekauft. Also ich find ihn super. Man darf ihn nur nicht mit einer zu schlechten Graka bedienen. Also ich meine jetzt wirklich ältere Modelle wie Geforce FX 5200....


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl, je nachdem, wie der Preis sein soll:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a239443.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a220748.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a234794.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a234502.html

@Imens0: Man ist halt immer überzeugt von dem, was vor einem steht...


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

Imens0 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den LG Electronics Flatron L226WTQ gekauft. Also ich find ihn super. Man darf ihn nur nicht mit einer zu schlechten Graka bedienen. Also ich meine jetzt wirklich ältere Modelle wie Geforce FX 5200....





Hab ich nicht vor hab ne 8800gts 320 von XFX^^


Und der samsung 22" hats mir angetan^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

Nimm ein gutes Panel mit IPS oder 'notfalls' VA Panel, da hast unterm Strich mehr als bei einem mit 2 Marketing ms, die vorn und hinten nicht stimmen!!

z.B. kanns bei TN Panels durchaus vorkommen, das man 'ne g-t-g Reaktionszeit von 25-30ms hat, bei 2-5 angegebenen ms, liegt daran, das die bei TN Schirmen abhängig von der Farbe ist, kurzum: ist übel.
Dazu ist der Blickwinkel nicht schön, bei leichten Änderungen der Sitzposition schon sichtbare Farbverschiebungen bekomt...
Und zu guter letzt ists bei größeren Schirmen (den genannten 22" zum Bleistift) schon so, das die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit beim 'normalen Betrieb' schon sichtbar ist...

Schau dir lieber mal die NEC Schirme an, wenn du wirklich etwas viel Geld hast, alternativ der LG 2000C (ohne alles!)


----------



## cane87 (9. September 2007)

ich würde dir auch zu dem Samsung 226BW raten. Einfach geil das Teil


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nimm ein gutes Panel mit IPS oder 'notfalls' VA Panel, da hast unterm Strich mehr als bei einem mit 2 Marketing ms, die vorn und hinten nicht stimmen!!
> 
> z.B. kanns bei TN Panels durchaus vorkommen, das man 'ne g-t-g Reaktionszeit von 25-30ms hat, bei 2-5 angegebenen ms, liegt daran, das die bei TN Schirmen abhängig von der Farbe ist, kurzum: ist übel.
> Dazu ist der Blickwinkel nicht schön, bei leichten Änderungen der Sitzposition schon sichtbare Farbverschiebungen bekomt...
> ...




Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen TN,IPS und VA? ekrlär mir dasmal genauer^^ ich wollt nämlich wirklich mal nen gescheitn Monitor der auch ziehmlich lange net gewechselt werden soll >.<


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

TFTs halten eh nicht allzu lange. IMHO sind die anderen Panels einfach teurer - wer sich diese leisten kann, "prollt" gerne mal herum, dass man einfach nix anderes nehmen darf - das stimmt aber nicht. Auch mit solch günstigen Panels kann man gut zocken 

2ms Marketinggeblubber steht da eh nicht, und ja, auch ich weiß, dass das Mist ist. Aber die teuren Panels haben auch keine echten (also Farbkombination) 2ms geschweige denn 4, 5 oder 8ms. Jedoch sind die Bildschirme allesamt als gut und schlierenfrei bewertet worden. Weniger Schlieren als gar keine gibts nun mal nicht :p


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

also dan der mit 2ms ANGEGEBENE samsung mit 22"^^


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Jop, der ist recht gut 

Da fällt mir noch ein, die guten Panels gibts eh nicht bei den 22"ern - da müsste man schon 21" oder 23+"er nehmen, welche dann auch sehr teuer sind.


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

jop^^ k hab grade gelesen das der Samsung bei ner helligkeit von 60% so ein surren haben soll... is das correkt oder net? sonst würdich doch den LG in schwarz nehmen


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen TN,IPS und VA? ekrlär mir dasmal genauer^^ ich wollt nämlich wirklich mal nen gescheitn Monitor der auch ziehmlich lange net gewechselt werden soll >.<


ich halts mal kurz:
TN -> billig, schlechteste aller, u.A. schlechte Blickwinkel, Reaktionszeit stark schwankend, Farbwiedergabe nicht besonders gut.

IPS -> nicht ganz günstig, sehr gute Farbwidergabe mit schwächen beim schwarzwert, nicht so hoher Kontrast (was aber in einem 'normalen Raum' kein Nachteil ist!) quasi garkeine Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, sehr gute Reaktionszeiten, die immer gleich schnell sind.
Wird eigentlich nur noch von NEC benutzt, LG-Philips haben die Produktion kleinerer IPS Panele (um 20") aufgegeben.

VA sind im Kontrast und schwarzwert etwas besser als IPS, sonst vergleichbar, ebenfalls sehr gut und den TNs deutlich überlegen.


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Das ist normal, sollte auch dein Rechnernetzteil haben, das Surren. Ist mal lauter, mal nicht. Ansosnten hilft es, die Helligkeit einfach auf 50% oder 75% einzustellen, wer hat denn schon immer 60% eingestellt und empfindet das als nötig


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> jop^^ k hab grade gelesen das der Samsung bei ner helligkeit von 60% so ein surren haben soll... is das correkt oder net? sonst würdich doch den LG in schwarz nehmen


Diese Geräusche kommen aufgrund dessen das diese Schirme sehr preisgünstig sein müssen!

Also ein weiterer nachteil von einigen TN Schirmen und ein Vorteil von IPS/VA Schirmen, denn aufgrund der Tatsache das die etwas teurer sind, verwenden die Hersteller auch eine bessere Technik dahinter, so dass diese Schirme keinerlei Geräusche seitens der Spannungsregelung von sich geben...

Ergo: kauf dir lieber 'nen 20/21" Schirm mit 'nem wirklich guten Panel.


Marbus16 schrieb:


> Das ist normal, sollte auch dein Rechnernetzteil haben, das Surren. Ist mal lauter, mal nicht. Ansosnten hilft es, die Helligkeit einfach auf 50% oder 75% einzustellen, wer hat denn schon immer 60% eingestellt und empfindet das als nötig


Nö, ist nicht normal!
Zumindest nicht wenn der Hersteller 'ne vernünftige Spannungsregelung für die Beleuchtung benutzt, wie es z.B. bei meinen beiden Philips (200P6IS, 200W6CS, beide nicht mehr im Handel) der Fall ist...
Ist halt alles 'ne Preisfrage...


----------



## Marbus16 (9. September 2007)

Das ist normal! :p In deinen augen ist einfach alles Schrott und unbrauchbar, was so günstig ist. Du bist wie ITpassion-de. Andere müssen irgendwie deine Meinung annehmen, sonst endet das Geposte nie. 

Ach ja: der einzigste 21"er, welcher aber auch noch Lautsprecher hat. Die zerstören die ansonsten schlichte Optik des Samsungs. Nebenbei mal eben 120 mehr zahlen nur für ein besseres Panel, aber dafür schlechteres Design... Das summen nimmt man eh nicht wahr, wenn man einen leicht hörbaren Rechner hat bzw. extrem leise Musik nebenher laufen hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ach ja: der einzigste 21"er, welcher aber auch noch Lautsprecher hat. Die zerstören die ansonsten schlichte Optik des Samsungs. Nebenbei mal eben 120 mehr zahlen nur für ein besseres Panel, aber dafür schlechteres Design... Das summen nimmt man eh nicht wahr, wenn man einen leicht hörbaren Rechner hat bzw. extrem leise Musik nebenher laufen hat.


Öhm, versuchst du gerade einen Nachteil eines Gerätes irgendwie schön zu reden?? Klingt irgendwie so...

Das man das Pfeifen/Brummen nicht wahrnimmt, wenn der Rechner laut genug ist, ist auch nicht wirklich wahr, denn der sitzt ja meist weiter weg, unterm Tisch, den Schirm hat man meist vor der Nase, dazu kommt, das ein Pfeifen (hochfrequent!) kein angenehmes Geräusch ist, eim brummen aber auch nicht (merke: nicht nur auf die Lautstärke kommts an sondern auch auf die Frequenz und Art des Geräusches)...

Zum Panel:
Du zahlst doch auch 120 für 'ne etwas schnellere Grafik, damit du z.B. FSAA und AF einschalten kannst, warum sollt man die Qualität der Grafik sich mit einem schlechten Panel versauen bzw warum sollte man die tolle Grafik nicht auch mit einem entsprechend tollen/hochwertigen Gerät unterstreichen??

Ganz ab davon scheinen dir die EIngänge des 215TW entgangen zu sein, wer 'ne Playstation/Xbox hat, kanns halt auch an diesen Schirm anschließen, der besitzt nämlich auch einen Composite und S-Video Eingang, neben den 'normalen PC Eingängen'...


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

Also bevor ihr euch jetz gegenseitig killt würd ich gern noch zu einem ergebnis kommen^^ also 21" is viel zu teuer... empfiehlt mir jetz mal jemand nen guten von 200-300?


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2007)

Gigne auch ein 20" unweit (also 4:3) für 333, z.B. der LG-2000C, alternativ ein Belinea 102035W und das gleiche ohne DVI, der Samsung 215TW liegt mit etwa 400 auch noch im Rahmen, das sind dann auch wirklich gute Spitzengeräte, die pfeifen/brummen und surren nicht...


----------



## Hardygamer (9. September 2007)

Der LG fällt weg.. ich will nen Widescreen^^ und naja... ichlese zwar nur positives bei alternate über diese hardcore teile aber... wirklich für spiele schreiben die da nichts hin nur für Office... deshalb frag ich jetz... brauhc man das zum spielen? BZW sind die shcnell genug dafür? wenn ihr mir wirklich en GUTES argument liefern könnt spar ich noch für so einen(dan den samsung) Aber ansonsten würde ich mir für den Preis eher ein 24" TN Schirm...


----------



## divi14 (14. September 2007)

samsung 226bw

pfeift nicht, brummt nicht und surrt nicht spitzen gerät ... reicht leicht für den normalverbraucher.
und wenn du was zum zockenwillst dan kauf dier ne röhre.

kostet gerade mal 330 
und das beste is .. das stromkabel is auch dabe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Der LG fällt weg.. ich will nen Widescreen^^ und naja... ichlese zwar nur positives bei alternate über diese hardcore teile aber... wirklich für spiele schreiben die da nichts hin nur für Office... deshalb frag ich jetz... brauhc man das zum spielen? BZW sind die shcnell genug dafür? wenn ihr mir wirklich en GUTES argument liefern könnt spar ich noch für so einen(dan den samsung) Aber ansonsten würde ich mir für den Preis eher ein 24" TN Schirm...


1. die sind auch zum zocken sehr gut geeignet!!

2. Bei den billig TN Schirmen hast du das Problem, die Reaktionszeit nicht ganz konstant ist und von Farbe zu Farbe sich unterscheidet!!
Das ist bei IPS oder VA Panelen nicht der Fall...


Im extremfall hast zwar 2ms von schwarz auf weiß, aber umgekehrt 20ms, was dann nicht soo prickelnd ist, siehe die c't Monitortests, wo das teilweise wirklich übel anzuschauen ist...


----------



## Hardygamer (14. September 2007)

Die sind nur so extrem teuer... also MAXIMAL 350 geb ich aus.. mehr aber auch nich... un von wegen Kauf dir ne Röhre... hab ich shcon en riesenteil... aber 1. wird zu warm,2. zu groß/schwer und 3. zu hoher stromverbrauch


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2007)

Schau doch mal, was ich oben weiter verlinkt hab!!

Zum, Beispiel den Belinea 102035W gibts für unter 350


----------



## Hardygamer (15. September 2007)

mh.... ich kann aber nur bei alternate kaufen... und da kostet der 379


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2007)

Sorry, aber ich seh dein Problem nicht, außer das du irgendwie nicht sooo recht gewillt bist, diesen Schirm zu kaufen, warum auch immer oO

Die 30 wirst wohl auch irgendwo auftreiben können...


----------



## Marbus16 (15. September 2007)

MAXIMAL=Oberstes Limit, das niemals gesprengt wird. Denn, mit Versandkosten sind es 40, oder fast 50 bei Nachnahme.

Empfehlen kann ich für den Preis folgende Bildschirme:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=165889
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=180342


----------



## Hardygamer (15. September 2007)

Versandkosten sind nich das Problem werde das teil da abholen(deswegen nur bei alternate) Aber trodsdem is mir das fürn 20" a bissl teuer.

Und nenn mir mal bitte einen gescheiten grund weshalb ich kein Samsung 22" kaufen soll wenn mehr als 90% bei alternate geschriben haben das der 226bw zum gamen einfach nur geil is?


----------



## Marbus16 (15. September 2007)

"Weil der TN-Panel hat."
Das ist der größte Grund für Nutzer anderer Paneltypen, dass derjenige die günstigen TN-Panles zum Kotzen findet.

von meiner Seite aus sind beide ne gute Wahl, wenns nicht mehr als 350 sind dürfen.


----------



## Hardygamer (15. September 2007)

ja also ich sag zwar das das die grenze ist,das geb ich aber nich fürn 20" aus...
werd mirdan lieber nen dell oder so kaufn.


----------



## Marbus16 (15. September 2007)

Die vorgeschlagenen sind aber beide 22"er. Dell ist da noch teurer, außerdem musst du dann wohl auch den Versand bezahlen  (der bei Dell nen RIESENposten auf der Rechnung ausmacht...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Versandkosten sind nich das Problem werde das teil da abholen(deswegen nur bei alternate) Aber trodsdem is mir das fürn 20" a bissl teuer.


Dann nimm halt den 102030, der hat zwar kein DVI, aber immerhin ein vernünftiges Panel, bei dem die Farben sich nicht ändern, wenn du deinen Stuhl mal etwas anders hingestellt hast...


Hardygamer schrieb:


> Und nenn mir mal bitte einen gescheiten grund weshalb ich kein Samsung 22" kaufen soll wenn mehr als 90% bei alternate geschriben haben das der 226bw zum gamen einfach nur geil is?



Weils einen spiegelnden Rahmen hat, der äußerst nervtötend ist, wenn man 'ne Lichtquelle hat, optimal wäre durchaus ein schwarzer Rahmen, aber bitte matt...

Dazu kommt noch, das 22" schon zu groß für ein TN Panel sind, da hast zu den Rändern hin schon Farbabweichungen, siehst du auch auf den Fotografien von größeren Schirmen, das die Farben zum Rand hin anders sind...

ALso optimal ist das sicher nicht...


----------



## divi14 (15. September 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Versandkosten sind nich das Problem werde das teil da abholen(deswegen nur bei alternate) Aber trodsdem is mir das fürn 20" a bissl teuer.
> 
> Und nenn mir mal bitte einen gescheiten grund weshalb ich kein Samsung 22" kaufen soll wenn mehr als 90% bei alternate geschriben haben das der 226bw zum gamen einfach nur geil is?


 

einfach nur geil ist vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben.


----------



## HeNrY (15. September 2007)

Ich hab seit gestern ein Acer X222W für 282 (inkl Versand) von Amazon. Find die Farben gut, Helligkeit und Kontrast ebenfalls.

Das WXGA-Display basiert auf einem TN-Panel. Keine Schlieren oder Sonstiges. Für den Preis find ich es einfach super.

Hat allerdings CrystalBrite, also nen Spiegeldisplay - ist Geschmackssache (mir gefällt es, so wie bei meinem Notebook  )


----------



## Hardygamer (15. September 2007)

mh.. ich weiß als net^^  also ich glaub bei den hohen preisen werd ich mir dan doch eher en TN holn


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Find die Farben gut, Helligkeit und Kontrast ebenfalls.


Mag daran liegen, das du bisher noch kein Schirm mit VA oder IPS gesehen hast, oder? 
Ganz ab davon sollte man auch erwähnen, das es nicht wirklich 8bit TN Panels gibt und die meisten 6bit sind und Farben daher interpoliert werden müssen, was zum Beispiel zu Farbflimmern oder Farbmustern führen kann...

@Hardygamer
Und damit Probleme mitm Blickwinkel, was bei 22" schon recht ausgeprägt ist und andere Scherze...

Ich hingegen war so frei und hab mir mal 2 ordentliche Schirme geholt, der eine hat 400 an der Tür gekostet, der andere nochmal 50-60 mehr, eben weil ich KEIN TN Panel haben wollte, aufgrund der Nachteile, die die so mitsich bringen und mein letzter Schirm mit TN Panel (Acer AL1916Csd müssts gewesen sein), war richtig Müll (Farben waren schwach, dazu streifiges Bild)...

Wie dem auch sei, 20" Schirme sind so gross, das da die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit im 'normalen Betrieb' auffällt, bei 22" ists noch schlimmer und wer 24" Schirme produziert, naja, dazu fällt einem wirklich nichts mehr ein...

Aber hey, wenn du damit leben kannst, das der Schirm je nach Sitzposition seine Farben ändert und du andauernd am Schirm rumfummeln willst bzw deine Position ändern möchtest...

dit:
Ganz ab davon ist der 102030w nicht teurer als einer mit TN Panel...


----------



## dogy (15. September 2007)

Mein Tipp: kauf dir die aktuelle PCGHW und schau im Einkaufsführer nach (<--Werbung)^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2007)

solche Listen find ich nicht bei jeder Komponente Sinnvoll, besonders bei Bildschirmen oder MoBos sind solche Listen nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, da es auf etwas mahr als nur die Endnote ankommt...

Manch einer entscheidet sich aufgrund des Layouts für oder gegen ein Board, obwohl es gut abgeschnitten hat, jemand anderes entscheidet sich aufgrund dessen das ein Schirm ein bestimmtes Panel hat für/gegen einen Schirm, da sind solche Listen nicht unbedingt zu gebrauchen.

Eine Liste empfehlenswerter Geräte, ohne absolute Bewertung aber mit ein paar Worten zu der Komponente, warum sie besonders empfehlenswert ist oder eben nicht, wäre da wirklich sinnvoller als eine 'nackte Zahl'...


----------



## Hardygamer (15. September 2007)

ALso hab gehört das auf ein 20" 2 Din A4 seiten draufgehen. Also groß genug^^ nur ich will keinen Monitor mehr ohne DVI das analoge Signal mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz find ich bei meiner Röhre shcon shclecht.. werd dan halt doch en bissi sparn bzw auf meinen Geburtstag im November warten^^ viele dank aber trodsdem 

Bin jetzt nurnoch am Überlegen ob ich mir den LG 4:3 oder den Belinea hole... werd ehalt doch Online bestelln^^


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2007)

...auf 24" passen 2 DIN A4 Seiten in Originalgröße.


----------



## Hardygamer (5. Oktober 2007)

Also,da ich in nem Monat eh Geb hab hab ich mich endschlossn zu sparen(auf den Belinea oder samsung 21") Meine DIREKTE FRAGE: Wo genau sehe und merke ich einen Unterschied zum TN Panel?
Und wo is der Unterschied zwischen 102030W und 102035W(außer im preis)


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Oktober 2007)

Hat von euch irgendeiner den Samsung Syncmaster 245B? Den gibt es momentan beim Media Markt und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir den kaufen soll.
Währe nett wenn ihr was zu dem Monitor schreiben könnt. Den Test bei Prad kenne ich schon...


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Acer


Uargh, den Haufen fasse ich nichtmal mehr mit der Kneifzange an, die 3 Acer TFTs, die ich hatte (AL712, 1912sd, 1916Csd) waren nicht sehr gut, besonders letzterer war richtig schlecht, hatte z.B. leichte "Streifenbildung" und das Bild war doch etwas unruhig, hab ihn nichtmal 'ne Woche gehabt, bis ich ihn 'entsorgte'...


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Hat von euch irgendeiner den Samsung Syncmaster 245B? Den gibt es momentan beim Media Markt und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir den kaufen soll.


Lass die Finger davon, zum zocken taugt der absolut nix!

Getestet wurde er in der c't 20/07, gemessen haben sie eine Reaktionszeit von 21ms gtg, nur der Viewsonic war schlechter, der Rest (nur PVA) zwsischen 12 und 16ms.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Oktober 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Uargh, den Haufen fasse ich nichtmal mehr mit der Kneifzange an, die 3 Acer TFTs, die ich hatte (AL712, 1912sd, 1916Csd) waren nicht sehr gut, besonders letzterer war richtig schlecht, hatte z.B. leichte "Streifenbildung" und das Bild war doch etwas unruhig, hab ihn nichtmal 'ne Woche gehabt, bis ich ihn 'entsorgte'...
> Lass die Finger davon, zum zocken taugt der absolut nix!
> 
> Getestet wurde er in der c't 20/07, gemessen haben sie eine Reaktionszeit von 21ms gtg, nur der Viewsonic war schlechter, der Rest (nur PVA) zwsischen 12 und 16ms.


Hmm der Test bei Prad war nicht so schlecht, soll zum Zocken reichen. Und all  zu teuer ist er auch nicht.
Den HP 2408 (leider davon noch keinen Test gesehen) soll angeblich besser sein, aber den bekommt man so schlecht.

Und ich will unbedingt einen 24" und keinen 22".


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Und ich will unbedingt einen 24" und keinen 22".


Kannst 600 dafür ausgeben??
Weil dadrunter gibts nicht wirklich was, außer Acer...

Der LG L245WP wär noch in der Nähe...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Oktober 2007)

600  finde ich persönlich etwas viel. Da währe der Samsung 245B ab 411  oder der HP w2408 ab 466  schon lieber. 
Ich habe bis jetzt noch einen 19" CRT, ich denke mal ich kann mit keinen der beiden genannten TFT´s wirklich einen Fehler machen. 
Ich werde mir morgen einfach mal den Samsung kaufen, kann man ja 14 Tage testen und bei gefallen zurückgeben. 
Sollte der wirklich nichts taugen, kann ich ja noch auf den HP warten oder doch noch etwas sparen.

Welcher Zocker Monitor ab 600  würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (26. Oktober 2007)

Naja, bei den Preisgünstigen TN TFTs hast erstmal ein gewaltiges Problem mit der allgemeinen Qualität des Schirms -> Spulen brummen, Regler quietschen und ähnlichem, dazu hast noch eine nicht so gute Farbwiedergabe und einen beschissenen Blickwinkel, der für die größe absolut unbrauchbar ist.

Bleiben also nur VA Panele, der LG den ich oben angesprochen hat, kostet keine 600, sollte zum zocken taugen und nicht allzu schlecht sein.

dieser Viewsonic ist schonmal nciht zu empfehlen...


----------



## Adrenalize (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke gerade bei den Breitbild-TFTs sieht man schon Farbverläufe aufgrund des TN-Blickwinkels, wenn man näher davorhockt. Da reichen kleine Kopfbewegungen. Ist halt leider der Pferdefuß von Twisted Nematic, durch die Spirale der LCDs wird schräg ausfallendes Licht nicht optimal gepolt und hat herben Kontrastverlust und Farbverfälschung.

Das sollte man, je nach Einsatzzweck, vorher schonmal testen, wenn man damit z.B. Filme schauen will und die Couch etwas versetzt steht, kann das schon zum Ärgernis werden.

Gute Ausleuchtung wäre ein weiterer Punkt, der bei billigeren Schirmen zum Glücksspiel mutiert.
Das 24-Zoll Premium von Dell soll recht gut sein mit PVA, einer Menge an Eingängen und mit ca 650 EUR akzeptablem Preis. Wenn man Bedenkt, dass mein 19 Zoller auch 400 EUR kostete und selbst jetzt noch gute 300 kostet...


----------



## ED101 (26. Oktober 2007)

Bin mit meinem DELL 2407 echt zufrieden. Blickwinkel passt, beim Zocken und Video schauen ist auch alles ok, was will man mehr


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Oktober 2007)

Der Monitor sollte nur für Zocken, Internet und normale PC Nutzung sein. Videos (HD-DVD und Blu Ray) schaue ich auf meinem HD Ready 32" TV.


----------



## mFuSE (1. November 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Also,da ich in nem Monat eh Geb hab hab ich mich endschlossn zu sparen(auf den Belinea oder samsung 21") Meine DIREKTE FRAGE: Wo genau sehe und merke ich einen Unterschied zum TN Panel?)





Also sehr dir mal den Unterschied zwischen S-IPS und PVA an:
http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/2935/img02727ne.jpg

Mit TN hättest du dann nur noch Brei aufm Schirm


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. November 2007)

Zu IPS und VA:

Bei IPS ist der Kontrast nicht soo stark, das ganze wirkt irgendwie dunkler aber auch Natürlicher.

Hab ja selbst 'nen S-IPS Schirm (200P6IS) und einen P-MVA Schirm (200W6CS).


----------



## Hardygamer (15. November 2007)

Welche Panel art würdet ihr dne jetz empfehlen? bis jetz bin ich stark für S-PVA (samsung 215tw)


----------



## mFuSE (15. November 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Welche Panel art würdet ihr dne jetz empfehlen? bis jetz bin ich stark für S-PVA (samsung 215tw)




Jop, ist ganz klar zu bevorzugen.
Leider musste ich auf Prad lesen das der Nachfolger vom S2110W (2111) ne miese Ausleuchtung hat :x

Das kommt halt von der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität :x


KA. ob aktuelle PVA Pannels noch so gut sind, bei Prad liest man zur Spieletauglichkeit zumindest nichts gutes:

http://www.prad.de/board/thread.php?threadid=25575&hilight=215tw
http://www.prad.de/board/thread.php?threadid=33975&hilight=215tw


Generell ist prad.de erstmal die Referenz und Anlaufstelle Nr1 bei sowas


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2007)

Hardygamer schrieb:


> Welche Panel art würdet ihr dne jetz empfehlen? bis jetz bin ich stark für S-PVA (samsung 215tw)


Dieser Schirm ist leider nicht zu empfehlen, aufgrund eines doch recht hohen Input Lags...

Besser wäre z.B. der Philips 200WP7ES, den es letztens um 280 rum gab oder der 200P7MG.


@mFuse
Prad kannst vergessen, da gibts genug Leute, die einfach keine Ahnung haben und 'ihren' Schirm schön reden, sei es weil sie anspruchslos sind oder einfach keine Ahnung haben, bei Schirm Tests, kannst da eher auf THG vertrauen als Prad...


----------



## mFuSE (15. November 2007)

ok klar, bissle zwischen den Zeilen lesen gehört natürlich immer noch dazu ^^

Aber trotzdem ist die Quersumme aller Infos die man dort aufgabelt Gold wert - man muss halt bissle Zeit investieren um sich wirklich alles durchzulesen.


----------



## Hardygamer (15. November 2007)

Der phillips is fats so teuer wie der Samsung(zumindestens bei alternate) und dan müssn die den auch extra noch besteln.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. November 2007)

Ja, das ist das Prolbem, wobei ich durchaus den 200P7MG nehmen würd, da das ein 4:3 Schirm ist, der gerade bei älteren Games von Vorteil ist.

Den 200WP7ES gibts leider nicht mehr für unter 300 bzw musst stark danach suchen...

Gibt anscheinend noch 2 Shops, die den unter 300 haben...


----------



## Hardygamer (16. November 2007)

Ich wollte aber eigentlich en Widescreen  also das mit dne Phillips lass ich bleiben... kaufe nur bei Alternate oder Norskit ein.... ich fahr bei gelegenheit einfach mal zu Alternate und guck mir den unterschied zwischen dem 215tw und dem 22" samsung an... auch wenn der 22" en TN panel hat... dan endscheide ich ob mir der unterschied 140 wert ist.


----------



## Daniel87 (23. Mai 2017)

10 jahre zu spät


----------



## moonlive (28. Juli 2019)

2 jahre zu früh


----------

